
Waterboarding of detainees was so gruesome that CIA officials wept - stopads
https://www.latimes.com/world-nation/story/2020-01-22/ksm-waterboarding-guantanamo-testimony
======
wlesieutre
Days since Sean Hannity proclaimed on his Fox News show that waterboarding is
"enhanced interrogation," not torture, and volunteered to undergo it for
charity: 3928

~~~
me_me_me
Christopher Hitchens had similar stance, but he actually did.

And oh boy, he changed his mind on the subject 180 deg. And he openly admitted
that he was wrong. For which I had more respect for him, even though I
disagreed with a lot of his points of view.

------
ykevinator
We can never seem to get a scientific assessment of whether it works. It's
critical to assessing the morality of it.

